# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Προβλημα με ψυγειο Bosch No Frost (μαζευει παγο!)

## blitzburg

Γεια χαρα,    

Εχω ενα Bosch No Frost (πανω συντηρηση / κατω καταψυξη)  5 ετων κ αρχισε να μαζευει παγο στον πατο της καταψυξης κατω απο το  τελευταιο ραφι. 

Εκανα αποψυξη 30 ωρων κ παλι κανει το ιδιο.     Παρατηρησα οτι υπαρχει μια πολυ λεπτη στηλη παγου που ξεκιναει απο τον δεξι αεραγωγο στην πλατη του 3ου ραφιου κ παει μεχρι κατω στον παγο. Υποθετω  οτι απο εκει τρεχει νερο κ μετα παγωνει.    Γιατι ομως τρεχει νερο εκει μεσα???

Να διευκρινησω οτι το ψυγειο δεν φαινεται παρουσιαζει προβλημα ψυξης καθως πιανει ταις θερμοκρασιες που πρεπει. Επισης το εχω αλφαδιασει  κ το εβγαλα απο τη θεση του για να αεριζεται μηπως κ ηταν αυτο το προβλημα.  

Οποιος γνωριζει τι μπορει να ειναι ας στειλει πληροφοριες παρακαλω...  

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Googlis

Η απόψυξη που έκανες 30 ώρες ήταν με ανοιχτές πόρτες? Αν όχι μπορεί να μην έλιωσαν όλοι οι πάγοι και να έγινε χειρότερο,οπότε ξανακάνεις πάλι με ανοιχτές πόρτες. Επίσης αν ο ψυγειοκταψύκτης σου έχει στην συντήρηση έχει το γνωστό αυλάκι με την τρυπούλα βάλε ένα καλαμάκι του φραπέ και καθάρισε την.Πρόσεχε να μην ακουμπάνε πράγματα στην πλάτη του ψυγείου εσωτερικά και γλύφει το νερό και φτάνει στο κάτω μέρος και γίνετε πάγος. Αν όλα αυτά είναι καλά και τα έχεις ελέγξει απευθύνσου σε κάποιον τεχνικό γιατί θα υπάρχει κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα που δεν θα μπορείς να το λύσης εσύ αν δεν έχεις της απαιτούμενες γνώσης και εργαλεία ενός ψυκτικού.

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

το γνωστο προβλημα σε αυτα τα ψυγεια ειναι οι αντιστασεις εχει μια αντισταση κατω στον πατο που τον λιωνει εαν δεν λειτουργει πιανει παγο,γιατι μετα απο τριαντα ωρες θα ειχε λιωσει ο παγος οποτε δες καπου εκει δεξια εχει και μια τρυπουλα που φευγουν τα νερα ,ηπως ειναι βουλομενη που δεν νομιζω αλλα κοιτα καλου κακκου και πες μας,μετρατη με ενα ομομετρο εαν κλεινει κυκλωμα με τα δυο καλλωδια ενωμενα στο πολλυμετρο.

----------


## blitzburg

Κατ' αρχην ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας παιδια. 
Πρεπει να πω πως δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος η κατι τετοιο. Καθηγητης Αγγλικων ειμαι. Παρ' ολα αυτα επειδη πιανουν τα χερια μου κ καταλαβαινω καποια βασικα ειπα μηπως κ ειναι καποια χαζη βλαβη που να φτιαχνεται. (Καποτε εβγαλα ενα ευρω απο το φιλτρο του πληντηριου μου το οποιο χωρεσε ακριβως κ λειτουργουσε σαν βαλβιδα καθετο ανοιγε-οριζοντιο εκλεινε ειναι να τρελενεσαι  απο τις συμπτωσεις ωρες-ωρες) Για το ψυγειο τωρα. Ειχα ανοιχτες πορτες κανονικα στην αποψυξη. 
Οσο για την τρυπα πισω απο το ψυγειο με το λαστιχο που καταληγει στο σκαφακι φαινεται να λειτουργει κανονικα γιατι βγαζει νερακι λιγο μεν αλλα βγαζει. Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι πως βρισκεται νερο μες την καταψυξη το οποιο μετα βεβαια παγωνει. Ξερει κανεις να μου εξηγησει τη διαδικασια της αποψυξης? Οταν λειωνει ο παγος πως παει στο λαστιχακι το σπρωχνει καποιο μοτερακι ας πουμε? Γιατι η τρυπα στην οποια συνδεεται το λαστιχο απο πισω ειναι σε υψος 20 ποντους περιπου. 
Μιας κ αρχισα να πω πως πριν κανα χρονο η βαση του λαστιχου ειχε κοπει κ την εφτιαξα αλλα δεν ηταν τιποτα σπουδαιο. Απλα ξαναχωσα το λαστιχο στην πιο μικρη πλεον εξωχη κ την εδεσα με δεματικο. Το λαστιχο παντως βγαζει νερακι, δεν φαινεται βουλωμενο.
Προσπαθω να καταλαβω πως λειτουργει το πραγμα ακομα κ απο περιεργια αν θελετε. 

Οποιος ξερει ας μου δωσει τα φωτα του...

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

κατι δεν καταλαβες σωστα μαλλον δεν εχουν υψομετρικη διαφορα 20ποντους αλλα εχει και η καταψηξη δικη της τρυπουλα που οταν κανει αποψυξη τα νερα φευγουν,οσο για το τεχνικο ζητημα το πως γινεται αυτο αλλο εχει πλακετα και γινεται και αλλο εχει χρονοδιακοπτη μηχανικο και το κανει αυτο.

----------


## lepouras

έχει και μια αντίσταση που είναι κολλημένη με μια αλουμινοταινία  στην πλάτη του καταψύκτη και μέσα στους αεραγωγούς που οδηγούν τον κρύο αέρα στην συντήρηση, και επάνω στον συλλέκτη είναι σαν άσπρο μακαρόνι. όταν δώσει είτε η πλακετα είτε ο χρονοδιακόπτης εντολή αυτή ζεσταίνετε για να λιώσει πιο γρήγορα τον πάγο και να κράτα ανοιχτές τις διόδους του αέρα και νερού από την συντήρηση στον καταψύκτη και από εκεί στο σωληνάκι που καταλήγει στο πιατάκι που είναι επάνω στο μοτέρ.

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ.ΝΙΚΗ

Φίλε blitzburg 
Καλησπέρα
Έχω ένα ψυγειοκαταψύκτη Bosch No Frost 3 ετών και μου παρουσιάζει τα ίδια προβλήματα με το δικό σου. άρχισε να μαζεύει πάγο στον πάτο της κατάψυξης κάτω από το τελευταίο ραφή. υπάρχει μια πολύ λεπτή στήλη πάγου που ξεκινάει άπω τον δεξί αεραγωγό στην πλάτη του 3ου ραφιού κ πάει μέχρι κάτω στον πάγο.Το Ψυγείο κατ τα άλλα λειτουργεί κανονικά. Μήπως μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις, τη έκανες εσύ με το δικό  σου για να πράξω ανάλογα.

Ευχαριστώ Βασίλης

----------

